# classic car insurance?????



## gtr411 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi , just wondered has anyone got classic car ins on their 32 gtr???....my gtr's 17 yrs old , would it qualify??.....anybody know a company thats offering ins??....cheers jay:bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Think it needs to be 20 years+ mate.....could try Lancaster insurance...


----------



## gtr411 (Feb 6, 2008)

got classic car insurance!!!!!!!!!!!..............£321.00 fully comp, restricted mileage of 3000 though....oh well....if the sh*t fits wear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

which insurance company is that?


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Classic car insurance 10+ year old cars in my experience. That's R34s aswell now!

My policy is limited to 6000 miles, with all mods declared. No point telling you my premium as there are so many other variables.

I've had many cars on classic policies, best use a broker because they will advise you and do all the searching for you. I'd call one of those recommended or advertising on this forum.


----------

